# only one wings cut :/



## skrillex (Jul 2, 2011)

So I just got my new baby cockatiel today, his name is skrillex. I got him from a breeder and he's only 3.months old. The big question I have is once I got him in his cage (he was being veryy feisty) I noticed that one of his wings was clipped, just one. I didn't really want to clip his wings and leave him flighted, and I know his next molt will be in about three months. I should clip his other wing right? The breeder said it was ok like that but I know I have read that if they try to glide down they can't right because of the wings being unevenly cut. Please give me some answers some one


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

I suggest you take him to an *avian* vet for his first check-up. Ask the vet to take out his leg band and cut his other wing as well. Newly bought birds should always see an avian vet first. The whole thing should be less than $50. Cockatiels should visit an avian vet once every 12 months even if they look healthy.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Do not get the leg band taken off unless it's bothering your bird. You need that for identification should your bird escape at any time. I've seen many people on this forum alone lose their birds. It's not uncommon. If you have the leg band number on file it's much easier to locate your bird. They can fly 50 miles in one day and many birds do look alike.


----------



## jasedee (Jul 3, 2011)

Skrillex? Love the name!


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Mentha said:


> Do not get the leg band taken off unless it's bothering your bird. You need that for identification should your bird escape at any time. I've seen many people on this forum alone lose their birds. It's not uncommon. If you have the leg band number on file it's much easier to locate your bird. They can fly 50 miles in one day and many birds do look alike.


True, but the bird will be dead in short to no time. The chances of your bird's leg getting caught in something because of the band are far greater than your bird being lost.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, you do need to clip the feathers on the other wing. A one-wing clip doesn't work on cockatiels because they are powerful flyers. Clipping one wing doesn't stop them from flying but it destroys their ability to steer and that's dangerous. Your bird can get hurt crashing into things.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Yes, you do need to clip the feathers on the other wing. A one-wing clip doesn't work on cockatiels because they are powerful flyers. Clipping one wing doesn't stop them from flying but it destroys their ability to steer and that's dangerous. Your bird can get hurt crashing into things.


Fastest sprinters in whole of Australia.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome, skrillex!

I just rescued a lost cockatiel a month ago. He too had one wing clipped. I was pretty surprised because I thought that people nowadays knew not to do that. He could fly like nobody's business, but his steering wasn't very good. Birds can get seriously injured that way. Once I got hold of him I clipped the other side as well so he can better control his flight. And he can still fly _very well_.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Virtue said:


> True, but the bird will be dead in short to no time. The chances of your bird's leg getting caught in something because of the band are far greater than your bird being lost.


I have never had a banded bird catch it's leg on anything. I've been raising birds for years. Granted it could happen, but very unlikely if you have a safe environment for your birds.


----------

